# مش قادر نام



## KERO KINGOOO (8 ديسمبر 2005)

قاعد سهران مش قادر نام .. حيران وبتسال فين اله الكوان؟؟؟ 


يسوعي انت عارف اني حيران مش عارف ايه مصيري انا الانسان !


رفعت ايدي للسما حامل بعيني دمعة بصرخة من قلبي طالعة انا ندمان!


تعال ونورلي دربي علمني اسلك بالمحبة اغفرلي ذنبي 


هاي هي طلبتي اسمعها يا ربي 


انا عطشان الك جوعان ارويني من نهرك يا اب الحنان


ويللي بسلك بدربك الى موكب النصرة بتقودوا 


بتستروا بجناحك ومحبتك تملئوا وبتسودوا


نعمتك علينا مراحمك بتتجدد فينا


كلمة شكرا مش كافي يا ربي ايه اقول ايه اشكي


قد ما اعبر بكلمات ببقى ناقص ايه احكي!

صلوا من اجل ضعفى


----------



## Michael (8 ديسمبر 2005)

الرحمة حلوة انا مش ملحق اقرا

سلام ونعمة


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا على ردك ومرورك اخويا مجدى


----------



## antoon refaat (9 ديسمبر 2005)

واللهي السهر حلو مع يسوع بس لازم انا علشان عندي مدرسه الصبح


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 ديسمبر 2005)

معلش يا انطون صلى وبعدين نام


----------

